# Am I babying her too much?



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

This weekend we went to my aunt's house who has a Brittney that is well trained, I was still scared to put Lola down with her....then we went to my other aunt's house and she has to chi's that are very agressive....the came out barking at my little Lola and I snatched her up and kept her in my arms most of the time. My dad and uncles were making fun of me saying I need to let her be a dog....but I don't want anyone biting or barking at my little baby. She's still 1/2 the size of even my aunt's chi's. So, do you think I baby her too much?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

nooo, not at all ... I'd have done the same thing with Yoshi. I'd let them sniff her and maybe take it slow at first before I'd ever just put her on the ground with two dogs that are being aggressive towards her.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think in that situation she needed to be a dog. Dogs learn from us and will pick up our fears. Dogs develop a pecking order. She might just have shown the mean chi's who was the boss  Of course, she should not be put in actual danger.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, in this situation you do need to let her "be a dog". It sounds mean, it sounds silly even, but its definitely true. In the end, if you always pick her up and protect her she could end up being a snappy grouchy chi. Part of socialization is exposure (even for the little guys). If you're really worried in a situation that is not necessarily dangerous, just sit down with her on the ground beside or in front of you. That way you're nearby but she's on her own 4feet. It really is a big deal when all is said and done. I learned that the hard way with Tucker.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I dunno. I'm not saying keep her away and not let her near them, but I don't see anything wrong with going slowly. Let them sniff, meet each other, but in a way that she feels safe, and then let her down to explore on her own ... 

That's what I do anyway, works fine for me  I wouldn't just pick her up and keep her away altogether though ... that might be a bit too much.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Well what if the other chi's are dogs that I was even afraid of? Should I let Lola around them? My other aunt's Brittney which was a big dog is trained and is very sweet, I let Lola on the ground with her, but of course Lola was scared w/ her tail tucked in between her legs the whole time....she still let her sniff her and everything. The other chi's were just to scary for even me! I don't want them biting at her cute little pink nose


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

If you were afraid, she'll be terrified.Dogs pick up on our every thought and emotion.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

It's a two-way street! They need the socialization, and you have to watch to keep them safe. My parents have three doxies, all at least 2x Gracie's size. When we go over there I hold her for the first few minutes so the doxie's get over thier initail excitement at having company, and Gracie has a moment to realize where we are. Then I sit down in the floor with her and let the Doxie's come on up and say hi. They sniff and lick her to pieces, then they all go and play. I have to watch because Gracie gets really excited and wants to play, and one of the doxies is grumpy...I watch to make sure she doesn't snap at Gracie. It takes some diligence on my part, but over all it's a good experience for her, and them.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would have put her on the floor and "let her be a dog." I usually stand close to my dogs when we are at the dog park/some place with other dogs, but they need to learn to interact with dogs. Rylie used to be very scared of other dogs, but now she runs and plays with them at the dog park. If you coddle your dog, they are going to grow up to be a vicious, unsocialized dog... and it will not be cute. I won't let my dogs on the ground when I am afraid for their lives... but if I trust the other dogs, they will be down on the ground.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

You sound exactly like me!! Carl was 3 months old when we went on a trip to visit my Grandma. We stopped at my cousin's house on the way. They have a lab/chow mix. I babied Carl so much while we were there. The dog made me nervous because he's never friendly around people. He just stares at you and his tail doesn't wag or anything. If I could trust him and he was nice and well-behaved I would've set Carl down. But the whole time my (rather annoying) brother was going "Put him down! Let him be a dog!" No thanks, Carl and I both felt safer with him in my lap.
But I definitely babied Carl a bit as a pup. He was always so scared around other dogs and he would cry and tuck his tail between his legs. I would pick him up and tell him "it's okay!" I was basically reinforcing his fear!
Now he doesn't "play" with other dogs but he lays down and he'll let them sniff him. He's still a little submissive but he's SO much better. Whenever he's sniffing another dog or letting it sniff him I praise him.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

I baby fifi too.. and she is NOWAY vicious or unfriendly to other dogs.... and i pick her up the same way you picked yours up........


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Princess loves the baby chis or smaller ones for some reason.She loves to play with Pearl her sis and several,other friend chis . is attending obedience classes and is learning to get along with others especially black poodles for some reason.i use to pull her way from her leassh and that did not help at all.


----------

